# Who thinks skewb should be an event in a competition?



## guinepigs rock (Mar 15, 2011)

Who thinks skewb should be an event in a competition. I just got a skewb and love it but if its not in competitions why practice it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 15, 2011)

Skewbs are stupid, nuff said.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 15, 2011)

Who thinks skewb Should be an eent in a competition. 
sorry I misspelled event.


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2011)

You do realise this isn't how you would go about getting skewb recognized as an official event?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> if its not in competitions why practice it.


 
Bad reasoning. Don't have fun, if it's not an official event? >.<'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea, the fact that looking squirrelly and posing with the WR cube isn't an official event doesn't mean it's not fun or that Tim Major doesn't practice it.

On topic: I'm with Andrew, skewb sucks.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> You do realise this isn't how you would go about getting skewb recognized as an official event?


 
How can I get it recognized?


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Start by using proper grammar and spell-checking...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> How can I get it recognized?


 
go to the WCA site and register for the forum there.

I think Skewb is an interesting puzzle, very different from other puzzles so it should become an event


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> How can I get it recognized?


 
go to the WCA site and register for the forum there.

I think Skewb is an interesting puzzle, very different from other puzzles so it should become an event


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2011)

Double Post... Lol!
The skewb is a very good puzzle, and also doesn't take that long so I agree.


----------



## theace (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a nice puzzle. For those who think it's stupid, I'd say the same for the 2x2. Not really too fond of that one...


----------



## Shortey (Mar 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Double Post... Lol!
> The skewb is a very good puzzle, and also doesn't take that long so I agree.


 
You can edit your own posts.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2011)

I meant AvG's above mine


----------

